# Subs and amp w/ stock radio



## bsmlax2 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a 2007 wolfsburg edition jetta and i was wondering if possible how to hook up an amp and sub to the stock radio. or do i need a after market radio? anyone know?


----------



## thesimpledesign (Oct 18, 2006)

You can make it happen with the stock deck but it will be limited to the qualities and capabilities of a factory radio..

All you need is some power cable (and a fuse holder), a low level audio signal (equivalent to an RCA output on an aftermarket deck), and a way to tell the amp to turn on. Some of the older vdub radios were set up to just plug in a new harness and you had RCA outs from the stock deck. Otherwise, you have to tap into some speaker wires to feed a converter box to generate an RCA output. Once you have audio signal, next is to find and connect the correct wire to use for the amp's remote turn on circuit. Lastly, (and most important!) being able to nicely run a large gauge wire from your amp's mounting location to the battery. Install your fuse holder near the battery (within three feet). 

Or, get an aftermarket radio if you find one you like. Better quality and better setup out of the box for what you're trying to do. And, it's fancy.


----------



## malibuboats91 (Dec 3, 2008)

bsmlax2 said:


> I have a 2007 wolfsburg edition jetta and i was wondering if possible how to hook up an amp and sub to the stock radio. or do i need a after market radio? anyone know?


I have a JL w6 sub hooked up to the stock premium deck in my 2010 Wolfy and it sounds great! I'm still in warranty so I just paid $60 to have it installed. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=44.934804,-89.620170
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

